# Got my new bunny today..Pics...



## kyrose (Dec 3, 2011)

She is the cutest little girl.Love her to death..


----------



## 2seth2 (Dec 3, 2011)

sooooooooooo fluffy


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

You did get her.  Oh so thrilled for you.  She is just lovely.  

Absolutely love her coloring.  What did you name her?  

Wishing you all the best.  

K


----------



## kyrose (Dec 4, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> You did get her.  Oh so thrilled for you.  She is just lovely.
> 
> Absolutely love her coloring.  What did you name her?
> 
> ...


Thanks,we love her to death.Shes very socialized also.They must've handled her alot.I named her Snugglebug and we call her Snuggs for short.Cant wait to get her potty trained so i can put her in her habitat and out of the cage shes in.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

kyrose said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the name.  Fits her perfectly.  You will be surprised how fast rabbits learn potty training.  Took about a good two weeks for my boys to learn.  I thought they had a relapse but found out they had outgrown their litterbox and their butts were hanging over the sides.  Knew the spot but bad aim.  Typical boys.   But once I got a bigger litterbox, there has been no problems ever since.   She will be in her new habitat in no time.  

I have to say getting a socialized youngster is really a blessing in disguise.  Though everything is all new to them, they atleast had human contact and there's not that much anxiety.  You really get to know your bunny faster.  I am a believer of finding a breeder who handles her kits every day.  Makes the transition of learning your bun a lot easier.  Have two myself that were handled daily.   Will give me lip but no real aggression.  

K


----------



## kyrose (Dec 4, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> kyrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The breeder was great.When i told her i had young grandkids she had her young children handle her alot so she would be used to kids.She settled in very quickly,didnt seem stressed or scaared at all.She goes over and sits in her litter box like shes using it but im not sure if she is.Shes so little,so is her peepee.lol I hate having her on bedding,it sticks to her and makes a big mess everytime we take her out,but i dont no what else to put her on that masks the pee and poo.I have the pine pellets in her litterbox so i dont want to use it in her cage..


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

kyrose said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found using ECO bedding to be best for me.  It's shredded recycled paper which absorbs the urine.  Bunnies are cute, but they do smell.  I find that this ECO bedding does not stick to their fur so it's not scattered throughout their crate.   Also I do put hay in their on the sides.  Rabbits do like to eat while they are "doing their business".   And it takes some time observing them to figure out if they are going.  There are certain signs other than a dazed look.  

Regarding their outside bedding, I use a towel.   The boys like to arrange it so they can sleep on it.  Plus it gives them a place to get off the wire.  

K

Also once she gets a little older, you can put Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) into her water everyday.  We started doing this with our bunnies, and the urine smell has cut down drastically.  Will definitely help with the odor.


----------



## kyrose (Dec 4, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> kyrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you keep your bunnys in or out? I use the pine pellets in my older rabbits litterbox and i never smell the urine.I clean it out every 2-3 days.I put timothy hay in both the boxes.Im afraid to use a towel in her cage til shes potty trained.Where do you get that ECO bedding?


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

kyrose said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All my bunnies are inside.  Right in my living room.    When they were little (before potty training) cleaned their crate every day (litter box, towels).  After potty training, every 2 days with no odors.  The ECO bedding I get at the Pet Supply Store.  Never used anything else.  Absorbs wonderfully, easy to clean and biodegradable so goes right into the compost for future fertilizer for our garden.  

As the boys got older, their urine got stronger.  Can make your eyes water when cleaning their litter boxes.  I think it's been a week since using ACV, and can't believe the change.  The boys love the taste as well.   And no more tears for me. 

K


----------



## kyrose (Dec 4, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> kyrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are also in my living room.She is only 7 weeks old,would i be able to see her pee in the pine bedding? I dont think i can deal with this bedding til she gets older.I need to figure out something else.When i got my other bunny she was 7 mos.and my daughter couldnt potty train her.I put the pine pellets and timothy hay in her litter box and she went right to it,never had an accident again.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

kyrose said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about pine bedding, sorry.  But if she is only 7 weeks, you can definitely change the type of bedding now.  I like the ECO bedding because I can see where my boys urinate.  And once they get used to their litter box, you can see they actually pick the same corners to go.  I always stick a little there once a day in their favorite corners to keep their feet out of the urine until it's changed the next day.    

Do the same thing with your little one using the ECO bedding.  The timothy hay attracts them and they do pee and poo while they are eating.  

K


----------



## kyrose (Dec 4, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> kyrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pine bedding really soaks up the urine and covers the smell really well.The only complaint i have is the mess.Shes so furry it sticks to her bad.My other bunny is a short hair so it didnt stick so much.Her habitat will be on carpet like my other rabbit,once shes potty trained.Do they eat theECO bedding?


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

kyrose said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.  More interested in the hay.  They did try it though.   It's paper so it really can't hurt them.  

That's one thing about longer hair rabbits, more grooming needed.  

K


----------



## kyrose (Dec 4, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> kyrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got back from getting that other litter.So far so good.It doesnt seem to stick to her as much as the pine.I hope she potty trains fast,that new bedding is alot more expensive.I noticed when i cleaned her litter box,she has definitely used it. Maybe ill luck out and she will train quickly..Thanks for all your help,its very much appreciated.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

SWEET LITTLE BUNNY !!  SOOOOOOO CUTE !!


----------



## kyrose (Dec 4, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> SWEET LITTLE BUNNY !!  SOOOOOOO CUTE !!


Thank you,we love her.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 5, 2011)

kyrose said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I could help.  She will be potty trained in no time.  Rabbits are pretty smart in that area.  Even a older bunny that never was trained can be trained in no time.  

Regarding bedding, it is a little more expensive, but it fits our needs and we do get something in return after the use.  Compost to help our garden.  So it's worth it on our end.

Let us know how she is making out.

K


----------



## kyrose (Dec 5, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> kyrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering if it was a good idea to put their cages next to eachother,so they can see eachother.I thought they would like it but now am wondering if its a good idea.My older rabbit is an unaltered female,and ive read they can get very territorial(sp?)I dont want her attitude to change.Shes so sweet.Any thoughts?


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 6, 2011)

Just put a good buffer of about two or three inches between the cages.  So they can't get at each other. 

Dobby and Willard are doing very well next to each other.  They have now started sitting with each other and visit.  Now I couldn't do this with Kreacher because he's our little "Attitude King".  He would try to get at Willard.  In the dictionary, under the word testosterone, you will see Kreacher's picture.  

I think they will have no problems living side by side.  Actually it will be good company for each.  Though they can't live together in one cage, they can live around each other.  As long as they know what's theirs, is theirs.  That seems to be the trigger to start fights.  Territorial and dominance.  

Let us know how you make out.  Make sure you give them a day or two to "feel it out".  Just observe.

K


----------



## kyrose (Dec 6, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Just put a good buffer of about two or three inches between the cages.  So they can't get at each other.
> 
> Dobby and Willard are doing very well next to each other.  They have now started sitting with each other and visit.  Now I couldn't do this with Kreacher because he's our little "Attitude King".  He would try to get at Willard.  In the dictionary, under the word testosterone, you will see Kreacher's picture.
> 
> ...


What kind of warning signs should i be watching out for,if Midnight is not liking snuggles being near her? Thanks again.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 6, 2011)

kyrose said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will see Midnight either charge the side that Snuggles is on.  Or Midnight will growl at Snuggles.  If there is no physical threat from either side, they will get used to each other.  And Snuggs is only a baby yet.  So she won't be the one to show the signs.  Midnight will.   She's the older rabbit and has been with you the longest.  

I really don't think you will have issues since they are housed separately.  Just as long as they don't have contact with each other, they will not pick up intrusion.  But again, every rabbit is different.  Again just observe.  Their attitude and stance.  

K


----------



## kyrose (Dec 6, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> kyrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,hopefully all will go well.I just dont want to upset Midnight,she is such a sweety.


----------



## flemish lops (Dec 6, 2011)

She is sooooo cute!


----------



## kyrose (Dec 6, 2011)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> She is sooooo cute!


Thank you..


----------



## Nikki (Dec 18, 2011)

What breed is she? Cute!


----------



## kyrose (Dec 18, 2011)

Nikki said:
			
		

> What breed is she? Cute!


She's a lionhead...


----------



## Nikki (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Dec 22, 2011)

SNUGGS IS ADORABLE . SHE REMINDS ME OF MY LIONHEAD DOE. HERE ARE PICS WHEN SHE WAS A BABY & ALL GOWN UP.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

Awww...  bunny babies ...


----------



## kyrose (Dec 22, 2011)

TherapyBunnies said:
			
		

> SNUGGS IS ADORABLE . SHE REMINDS ME OF MY LIONHEAD DOE. HERE ARE PICS WHEN SHE WAS A BABY & ALL GOWN UP.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2011-05-06_230329.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5458_2011-12-16_160134.jpg


So adorable!! She does look alot like snugs..


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 23, 2011)

So how's Snuggles doing?  Hoping all is well and she's settling in nicely.  

K


----------



## kyrose (Dec 23, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> So how's Snuggles doing?  Hoping all is well and she's settling in nicely.
> 
> K


She's doing great.Didnt have any trouble potty training,she went right to it,so i really lucked out.She's been in her new 8 sq.ft.habitat and seems to be very happy.I havent tried her on veggies yet,i had to change her food and i didnt want to take any chances,so maybe next week ill start her with a baby carrot and see how she does.Her and Midnight have settled in nicely as neighbors with no prob.So all is well here.Thanks for asking,and Merry Chrismas to everyone...


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 23, 2011)

kyrose said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad to hear she in her new place, litter box trained and settling in.  And that Midnight is comfortable with her new neighbor.   Smart regarding watching her first when you changed her food.  It's always good to do changes with food one thing at a time so you know what might not settle right with your bunny.  

Regarding the veggies, my only concern would be she's a bit young to start.  I was told that, and have read lots, that it's good to wait until they are a bit older.  Recommended age for veggies is 3 months, fruit is 7 months.  It's so their digestive system matures.  Giving one veggie at a time is a good start.  Also so you can check to see if your rabbit's digestive system likes the veggie.  


But again, all rabbits are individuals and she could have no problems this young with veggies.  Can't wait to hear how she likes carrots.  Mine loved the baby carrots we grew for them in our garden this year.  Also try broccoli and brussel sprouts.  My boys just tried collard greens and LOVE them.  

May you and yours have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy and Prosperous New Year.

K


----------



## kyrose (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info Ms.Research.Ill wait on the carrots a couple more weeks.Midnight is hooked on fresh parsley,carrots and kale.Her favorite fruit is watermelon.She hated the brussel sprouts,asparagus and collard greens.Ill keep trying different things,but i think ive got a picky eater on my hands..lol But since she's so sweet and cute ill let it slide. Hopefully Snuggles will like everything Midnight does so i dont have to keep things seperate.


----------

